
Ask HN: Anyone doing Transcendental Meditation? - glossyscr
I just heard in Tim Ferris&#x27; latest podcast that Transcendental Meditation (TM) is part of his daily morning routine. I never tried TM and I would like to know if any of you guys are practicing it:<p>1 Really daily?<p>2 Always in the morning?<p>3 Why?<p>4 How would you describe the impact on your day?<p>5 What was the trigger you started doing it?
======
drakonka
I'm going to read more about Transcendental Meditation. I keep meaning to
start meditating, but never have the time (or rather don't prioritize it
highly enough to make the time).

------
dreamdu5t
Of course he does because he probably gets kickbacks for selling TM

